# Spector Basses



## Encephalon5 (Jul 12, 2011)

Anyone on here own one and can tell me about the thickness of the necks? I'm looking into ordering a new six string, but I don't want one with a huge ass neck.


Really just looking for a new six, I guess. Any recommendations?

Looking a the Ibanez SR 706

Edit: 50 views and no one has been able to offer he any help?


----------



## rogrotten (Jul 14, 2011)

I played a spector bass like 5 or 6 years ago, I don't recall the neck being super thick, it's not ass slim as an Ibanez though, I don't know if their necks have changed since I played one.


----------



## rogrotten (Jul 14, 2011)

you should check if your local sam ash has any in stock and go try it.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jul 14, 2011)

I own one of the lower end 4 strings and the neck is pretty damn comfortable to me (to give some sort of reference: I pretty much play Ibanez guitars exclusively). I would agree with Rogrotten that it's probably not *as* thin, but still quite nice.


----------



## codync (Jul 14, 2011)

I own a Spector Legend six. Not sure if you mean the neck width from string to string or the thickness of the neck, but I wouldn't say either is bad. The string spacing is wider and much more comfortable than on an Ibanez six.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 14, 2011)

My Spector Euro 5LX's neck was a tad thicker and rounder than my StingRay 5, and thinner than my Carvin Icon 5. Overall it was a comfotable profile, but a little thick for my tastes. From what I understand the Rebop basses are a little thinner and flatter. 

I would never really describe Spector bass necks as "thin", but they still are very comfortable. Kinda like how 50's Gibson profiles are hefty but still play fast. It's all in the shape.

EDIT: In comparison to the SR706, the Spector will have a MUCH thicker and rounder neck.


----------



## jordanky (Jul 15, 2011)

I've played both a Spector Legend 6 and an Ibanez SR706. The Ibanez feels thinner and a little bit flatter, but the Spector is a hair most round, enough to fit the palm of your hand. That's how I think anyway, but neck feel is a touchy subject, literally!


----------



## insertcoolname (Jul 19, 2011)

The neck through Euro's I've played have had baseball bat necks, but it sounds like the bolt on's are quite a bit thinner. Just my experience from owning a Euro 4 NT and playing a few Euro 5 NT's in stores so take it for what it's worth.


----------

